
Android developer, looking for internship - dougouk
I am new to Hacker News, so I am not sure if this is a good way to go with things, but I am a student from the University of Waterloo, 4th year in Computer Engineering. I have done 3 software development internships so far, and 3 other internships related to technology as well. I am currently in love with Android development and working as a freelancer. I have competed in hackathons, and an Android app my team made ended up being in the top 6.<p>I have an internship coming up this September that should last for 4 months. September - December. I am looking for a great team that can teach me a lot as I near graduation!! I am interested in a growing company that stays on top of technologies.<p>My LinkedIn profile is more detailed https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;dougouk&#x2F;<p>Thank you!
======
Kina_b
Hi there,

I posted a thread about an hour ago about volunteers needed for a Hackathon my
organisation is running this upcoming November.

I'm not sure if you'd be interested in this type of thing, but if so please
let me know.

